# General Chat > General Discussion >  CRM System

## livxine

How to successfully implement CRM? Anyone knows ways or strategies that could be of help?

----------


## brucekenway

I suggest you to use Zoho CRM, my company is using it. If you don't understand how to use this, just ask me

----------

